# Acorn rule has ended at the Lazy Y



## Loafy (Dec 1, 2004)

Well the deer have finally come back to my food plots. Lots of tracks and traffic. I've seen Spike and Charley eating on 4 different afternoons. This afternoon Spike invited Grandma over for supper. I asked her to come back to my place and she said yes.

 I had seen grandma opening day, she was the one from my "which one is mama" post. Her twins did not stay for supper.

 The processor said she was 6 years old. She weighed 136lbs on the hoof which was 9 lbs heavier than the 4 point they had just taken off the scales.


----------

